

$4.30 microcontroller dev board - Jach
http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/MSP430_LaunchPad_%28MSP-EXP430G2%29

======
limmeau
While the LaunchPad itself is old news, I hadn't noticed that TI was offering
a $10 capacitive touch pad/scroll wheel module.

